

Managing Node.js dependencies with npm shrinkwrap - dap
http://blog.nodejs.org/2012/02/27/managing-node-js-dependencies-with-shrinkwrap/

======
mattyb
Cool! This will help make our Node.js packaging pipeline much more predictable
:-)

